# A girl



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

There's this girl that really likes me. She has admitted to me many times (online) that she really, really likes me and I was too shy to ever you know... flirt with her and do all the romantic gooey stuff. Well, I finally told her that I liked her too. :boogie We chatted for a while about how happy we make each other... she's so adorable... so beautiful. 

I saw her last weekend. We didn't do much because I didn't have any money at the time so we just walked around town and then went to the park. We didn't see each other very long (she is in driver's ed, and she had to take her driving test soon after) but I think that moment made me realize how much I really love her. She is amazing... I want her to be my first... everything. She is kinda weird, but to me it's attractive. 

Anyways, I hope I get to see her again this Saturday and maybe... you know... get to have my first kiss. I'm not expecting anything from her, but it would be really nice if I could finally experience that moment. 

This is my first time ever being in love with a girl that likes me back. It gives me warm fuzzies inside.


----------



## PandaPurrp (Jan 30, 2013)

Aww man that's awesome! Being in love is a great feeling, it's nice that you're getting to experience it. I hope it works out between you two


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Good for you.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I 'de like to meat such a girl


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

oh man this is so great! just be patient, hope every thing keeps working out for you. I had some thing like this at some point but my anxiety got the best of me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Of man Gratz ;D


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Nawwhhh... congrats dude.


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

That's nice to hear man. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Totally jealous! I hope all goes well for you dude!


----------



## Arg (Oct 7, 2013)

That's awesome!! Really warms my heart haha Reminds me of the first and last time that happened to me a couple years back. Enjoy it man and make the most out of it!


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Congratz man!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you!


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

(* u * ) that is a very beautiful experience you're having there..Congratulations dude  enjoy every moment of this!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

I can imagine this feeling


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

Little tidbit of advice... and trust me, I know how you feel...

When you're in your first relationship, it is very, very easy to fall head-over-heels in love with somebody. It's important that you don't tell her you love her right off the bat. This has the potential to scare her away. You need to wait... be patient. If you are meant to be together there will be _plenty_ of time to tell her that you love her later. Two weeks after meeting her is _not_ that time.

Now watch a funny video (that also happens to illustrate my point):


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

Your on a slippery slope man. Try not to fall. Relationships aren't what they seem to be. I can tell that your on cloud 9, so this might not sink in for a while. Keep in mind, if 1 thing goes wrong with her, your going to be in *pain*. Good luck


----------



## Kieran92 (Oct 21, 2013)

good to hear!! you're living the dream bro!


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay so she turned out to be kinda crazy... 

But I ended up with a date with another girl I like better... lol

I don't know why but I feel like a player all of a sudden.


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

Send your discards my way, man. Share the wealth! 

Lol, but no, seriously, glad you're doing well for yourself!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

So the "love" died off in a week?


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> So the "love" died off in a week?


Nope. But I told you, she's ****ing nuts. She still really likes me and everything but she's just too ****ing crazy.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

Alsark said:


> Send your discards my way, man. Share the wealth!
> 
> Lol, but no, seriously, glad you're doing well for yourself!


Creepy! She's 16! But seriously, she's really crazy. You probably wouldn't even want her.

hahaha


----------



## RedWasYourColour (Oct 23, 2013)

wow, social anxiety sufferers rarely get any people liking them, you're sooooo damn lucky sigh


----------



## lesedwards (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats! 
I remember when that happened me. Such a good feeling


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

Ahhh bless.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

nooneknowsmyname said:


> Okay so she turned out to be kinda crazy...
> 
> But I ended up with a date with another girl I like better... lol
> 
> I don't know why but I feel like a player all of a sudden.


How can you say you love one girl, but suddenly you like another one better? :S Don't throw that word around, I hate when people do that.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

RedWasYourColour said:


> wow, social anxiety sufferers rarely get any people liking them, you're sooooo damn lucky sigh


Are you sure about that? Wow, we're just more nervy than people who don't have social anxiety, duh. Doesn't really make us any less attractive.. I've had my fair share of admirers. Why should I consider myself inferior?


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

nooneknowsmyname said:


> Creepy! She's 16! But seriously, she's really crazy. You probably wouldn't even want her.
> 
> hahaha












Lol, no... not really. Hard pass. Hard pass.

So how are things with this new girl?


----------

